# Renato 'Babalu' Sobral



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I can see you have some skills but the presentation isn't that great. I find with banners that unless you have a lot of patience or if you get lucky, that it's best to only use one image. Banners with more than one image often turn into a big mess. Like, for example, you could look at the banner I made IronMan and then you can look at the banners I made kds13 (?? Is that right ??). The banners with the one image look much better.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that looks nice!


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I can see you have some skills but the presentation isn't that great. I find with banners that unless you have a lot of patience or if you get lucky, that it's best to only use one image. Banners with more than one image often turn into a big mess. Like, for example, you could look at the banner I made IronMan and then you can look at the banners I made kds13 (?? Is that right ??). The banners with the one image look much better.


Could you make me a new Fedor banner? Since you keep sayin that they look so much better with only one pic I kinda want one like that. Plus I want a new look. But if you dont have time to make on thats fine.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

i love it that looks great


----------

